# fence riding..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,
I have been trying to gather some ideas on how to construct my bench work for my new HO layout (DOGBONE) but am having an issue with what style of leg to use ("L" or single peg)and where on the underside of the framework should I install them on - single leg (2x2) or L shaped leg.
Secondly, a friend suggested I build my bench work in modules. This brings to mind; sturdiness and straightness of the rails and frame work in general.
Thanks for all who reply!
Will:retard:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't let the trivial vex you. Flip a coin. 

I'd recess the legs on the front side of the table though. You won't kick them as often.

I use tables where necessary, and platforms bolted to the wall where convenient. Do what works best for you. 

give your helper a lemon.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Their is many diffefrent ways to build benchwork, some better then others depending on what you plan on doing with it, if you plan on moving in the future make sure you build it in sections so you can brake it down easier and be able to move the layout in peices rather then taking a chainsaw to your layout to make the move easier like i did.

Obviously their is many ways to skin a cat so Build the benchwork to your needs


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I myself used the "L" shaped legs, but it's entirely up to you how you wish to go. Whatever you do, add some form of leg levelers to each leg so the entire layout can be adjusted to be level. By all means, recess those legs to prevent kicking them as you work near the edges.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I've done away with legs on the new portion of my layout and I plan to get rid of the existing ones also. Most of my layout is shelf style so it's easy to make angled brackets for it. Where I have a pennisula, I plan to put a post in the middle and angled brackets to it so I'll just have one leg in the middle of that portion.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's every kind of way to build a layout...but Joed2323 get's
my vote...build modules approximately 4' X 4'. Screw everything together,
no nails. Bolt the modules together to build the size and shape
layout you want. Bolt on L legs in layout corners for stability, but
most modules would need only 1" X 3" or4" legs. With a system such
as this you can change your layout as you get new ideas without
the need to 'tear down'. Just unbolt, rearrange and you are
back in business. As mentioned, all important, height
levelers on the legs.

One other recommendation...be sure to built it high enough for you
to sit comfortably UNDER the table to take care of all the wiring.

Don


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, absolutely include enough height to not only be comfortable while working under it, but also when bending over the top too. My back can't take much of that these days !!


----------

